# Sportsman's Night Out



## DB4x4 (Feb 7, 2011)

This is an annual outdoor show event held at Laurel High School near New Castle, PA. It is organized by the school's Conservation Club.

The event is this Friday, Feb 24, 2012. Doors open at 5:30 PM. Admission is usually about $3.

There are hunting and fishing seminars, gun/gear raffles, trophy buck wall and games for kids in the gym (cork gun shoots, outdoor-themed obstacle course, etc), tables for local businesses/vendors, etc...

There is usually a big name speaker that comes and puts on a seminar in the auditorium each year. This year's speaker is Greg Miller from In Pursuit TV and the Outdoor Channel.

http://outdoorchannel.com/Shows/InPursuit.aspx

All proceeds go to the Laurel High Conservation Club, a school-affiliated and student-run organization devoted to the outdoors and the conservation of our environment and natural resources. Members annually participate in the local trout stocking program, as well as at least one environmental dump site clean up.

For those in Eastern Ohio and Western PA who are interested, the school is located at:
2497 Harlansburg Road
New Castle, PA 16101

Thought I would spread the word...


----------

